

Nanoshells surprise scientists by destroying cancer stem cells - cwan
http://www.fiercedrugdelivery.com/story/nanoshells-surprise-scientists-destroying-cancer-stem-cells/2010-11-02

======
TheSOB88
Looks like an upgrade to current treatment, not a wholly new one: they're
using it as a sidekick for radiation therapy.

